# منتديات القانون الخاص > القانون التجاري >  واقع التجارة الإلكترونية والتحديات التي تواجهها عربياً ومحلياً

## هيثم الفقى

*د. ثناء أبازيد **
*( قبل للنشر في 15/2/**2005**)**&Ntilde;**الملخّص**&Ntilde;*

يهدف هذا البحث إلى تسليط الضوء على مفهوم التجارة الإلكترونية وأهميتها وآثارها الاقتصادية، ثم استعراض لواقعها عالمياً والتركيز على الصورة الحالية لها في الدول العربية وسوريا، وأخيراً يستعرض هذا البحث لأهم التحديات والعقبات التي تقف أمام تطور التجارة الإلكترونية في الوطن العربي وسوريا، وصولاً لبعض الاقتراحات التي نراها مناسبة لدفع هذا النوع من التجارة نحو الأمام.



*** *مدرسة في قسم الاقتصاد والتخطيط، كلية الاقتصاد، جامعة تشرين.*

----------


## هيثم الفقى

*مجلة جامعة تشرين للدراسات و البحوث العلمية  _  سلسلة* *العلوم الاقتصادية والقانونية** المجلد (27) العدد (**4**)**2005*
*Tishreen**University** Journal for Studies and Scientific  Research-** Economic and Legal Science Series Vol.  (27) No (4) 2005*


*The Current Situation of Electronic Commerce * 

*(EC) and Its Local and Arabic Challenges*


****Dr.Thanaa Abazeed*

*(Accepted* *17/11/2005**)**&#209;**  ABSTRACT  * *&#209;*
This research aims at highlighting the concept of Electronic Commerce (EC), its importance, and its economic effects. This will be followed by describing this concept within the global arena, focusing on the Arab and Syrian contexts. Finally, the study explains the most important challenges and impediments that face the development of EC in the Arab world and Syria.
This research suggests some suitable means that might guarantee an advanced pace of EC in this specific area.



*** *Assistant Professor,  Department of Economics, Faculty of  Economics , Tishreen university,* *Latakia**,* *Syria**.*

----------


## هيثم الفقى

*المقدمة Introduction:* 

لعل من أهم الأشكاليات المطروحة أمام المؤسسة الإنتاجية العربية الآن هي تسارع وتيرة التطور التكنولوجي.
حيث إن عالمنا المعاصر يشهد تطوراً متسارعاً على مختلف الأصعدة خاصة في قطاع المعلوماتية والاتصالات الذي دخل في كل مجالات حياتنا ومنها الاقتصاد بدءاً من مرحلة الإنتاج وانتهاءً بمرحلة التسويق وصولاً إلى مرحلتي الدفع والطلب.
لم تعد المنافسة في عالم اليوم محصورة في جودة المنتج فقط، وإنما تعدت ذلك إلى تخفيض تكاليف الإنتاج واستخدام التقنيات الحديثة في عمليات الإنتاج والتسويق وتقديم أفضل الخدمات للعملاء.
*أهمية البحث The importance of research:*

تنبع أهمية البحث من التطور الكبير الذي وصلت إليه ثورة المعلوماتية واستخدامها بشكل كبير في إنجاز عمليات التبادل التجاري بفترات زمنية قياسية مخفضة بذلك التكاليف المرتفعة، حيث إن التطور المطرد لشبكة الإنترنت وانتشارها وتوسعها الملحوظ خولها أن تلعب الدور الرئيسي لعصر المعلومات وجعلها البنية التحتية في عالم الأعمال, حيث أضحت وسيلة هامة لايمكن أن نغض البصر عنها لإنجاز مختلف أنواعها وبشكل أخص التجارية منها.
*هدف البحثThe Target of Research   :*

يهدف البحث إلى تسليط الضوء على موضوع التجارة الإلكترونية بشكل عام وواقعها في الوطن العربي بشكل خاص، وذلك من أجل كشف أسباب تأخر استخدام هذه التجارة وأهم الاقتراحات التي قد تساعد في تسريع تطور هذا الأسلوب الجديد في إتمام العمليات التجارية المختلفة.
*منهجية البحث Methodology:*

يعتمد هذا البحث على الأسلوب النظري المكتبي الذي يقوم على جمع الحقائق والمعلومات عن طبيعة المشكلة المطروحة، وأيضاً طريقة الوصف والتحليل لهذه المعلومات للتوصل إلى النتائج المتعلقة بهذا الشأن والتي تساعد إلى بلوغ الهدف المطلوب من البحث.
*مفهوم التجارة الإلكترونية EC concept:*

    تمثل التجارة الإلكترونية  واحداً من موضوعي ما يسمى بالاقتصاد الرقمي (Digital Economy) حيث يقوم الاقتصاد الرقمي على حقيقتين هما:
أ ـ التجارة الإلكترونية (Electronic Commerce).
ب ـ تقنية المعلومات (Information Technology).
فتقنية المعلومات في عصر الحوسبة والاتصال هي التي خلقت الوجود الواقع للتجارة الإلكترونية التي تعتمد أساساً على الحوسبة والاتصال ومختلف الوسائل التقنية للتنفيذ وإدارة النشاط التجاري.
و التجارة الإلكترونية كمفهوم: هي تنفيذ وإدارة الأنشطة التجارية المتعلقة بالسلع والخدمات بواسطة تحويل المعطيات عبر شبكة الإنترنت أو الأنظمة التقنية المشابهة.

----------


## هيثم الفقى

وتتخذ التجارة الإلكترونية أشكالاً عدة منها عرض السلع والخدمات عبر الإنترنت وإجراء البيع مع عمليات الدفع النقدي بالبطاقات النقدية أو بغيرها من وسائل الدفع وإنشاء متاجر افتراضية على الإنترنت والقيام بأنشطة التزويد والتوزيع والوكالة التجارية وممارسة الخدمات المالية وخدمات النقل والشحن وغيرها عبر الإنترنت.
وقد صنفت التجارة الإلكترونية عالمياً ضمن نطاق الخدمات, وذلك من خلال التقرير الصادر عن منظمة التجارة العالمية (WTO) الخاص بالخدمات بتاريخ 17/3/1999، حيث اعتبر التقرير أن تزويد الخدمات بالطرق التقنية يقع ضمن نطاق الاتفاقية العامة للتجارة في الخدمات (GATS), وعليه تخضع هذه التجارة إلى نصوص اتفاقية التجارة العامة كافة في الخدمات من حيث الالتزامات والمتطلبات.
ـ يجب أن نفرق هنا بين مصطلحين هامين هما:
ـ التجارة الإلكترونية (E-Commerce).
ـ الأعمال الإلكترونية (E-Business).
حيث نجد أن مجال الأعمال الإلكترونية هو مجال أوسع من التجارة الإلكترونية فيتخذ نشاط الأعمال الإلكترونية الأنشطة الإدارية والإنتاجية والمالية والخدمية كافة، بينما يقتصر مجال التجارة الإلكترونية على مجال البيع والشراء للسلع والخدمات عبر الإنترنت.
ويمكن أن نقسم التجارة الإلكترونية إلى عدد من المعاملات حسب طبيعة المتعاملين [1]:
1 ـ تعامل بين شركة تجارية وشركة تجارية أخرى: Business - To - Business (B2B)
2 ـ تعامل بين شركة تجارية وحكومة: Business - To - Government (B2G)
3 ـ تعامل بين شركة تجارية ومستهلك فردي: Business - To -Consumer  (B2C)
4 ـ تعامل بين حكومة ومستهلكين: Government - To -Consumers  (G2C)
5 ـ تعامل بين مستهلك ومستهلك: Consumer  - To - Consumer  (C2C)
كأن يقوم مستهلك ما ببيع سيارة مستعملة أو عقار أو أي سلعة أخرى إلى مستهلك آخر عبر الإنترنت.
6 ـ التجارة الإلكترونية داخل مجال الأعمال:
حيث يتم هنا استخدام نظم التجارة الإلكترونية داخلياً من خلال شبكة الإنترنت الخاصة بالعمل من أجل تقديم الخدمات للموظفين كبيع منتجات المنظمة أو المؤسسة للموظفين بأسعار مخفضة.
7 ـ التجارة الإلكترونية في غير مجال الأعمال:
حيث تقوم هنا بعض المعاهد والمنظمات غير الربحية باستخدام نظم وطرق التجارة الإلكترونية بهدف تحسين خدماتها للأعضاء.

*البنية التحتية للتجارة الإلكترونية EC infrastructure:*

تشمل البنية التحتية الإلكترونية للتجارة الإلكترونية أربعة أمور:
1 ـ الأجهزة وتتضمن:
أ ـ حواسيب آلية ومخدمات Computers and Servers.
ب ـ مسيِّر وموجه المعلومات Routers.
ج ـ كابلات وتقنيات حديثة للاتصالات Fiberoptics, Space channel, etc

----------


## هيثم الفقى

2 ـ البرمجيات: وتتضمن:
ـ برمجيات التشغيل Operating Systems.
ـ وبرمجيات الاتجار بالإنترنت.
بالإضافة إلى حزم برمجيات التجارة الإلكترونية (وهي عبارة عن برمجيات خاصة تسمح بإتمام عمليتي البيع والشراء الآني عبر الإنترنت).
3 ـ مقدمو خدمات التوصيل بالشبكات العامة المفتوحة (كالإنترنت)(Internet Service Providers) ويعني بذلك الجهات التي تقوم بتوفير خدمة الإنترنت في الدول.
4 ـ الخدمات المخولة Enabling Services:
وهي خدمات تتعلق بإتمام الصفقة التجارية كالإعلان وطرق الدفع والتسليم وخدمات التحقق من الأهلية.
وبالإضافة إلى البنية الإلكترونية لابد من توفر البيئة المالية المناسبة لأساليب الدفع الإلكتروني والاستخدام المكثف لوسائل الدفع الحديثة لبطاقات الائتمان.
*الآثار الاقتصادية للتجارة الإلكترونية Economic effects of EC:*

1 ـ تعمل التجارة الإلكترونية على تحسين الكفاءة والقدرة التنافسية بين المنشآت بفعل دخول المعرفة والمعلومات كأصل مهم ورئيس من أصول رأس المال كما تتاح الفرصة لزيادة حجم عمليات البيع من خلال الاستفادة من المقدرة على التسوق عبر الإنترنت طوال ساعات النهار والليل دون أن تزيد التجارة الإلكترونية من الضغوط التنافسية على المنشآت, وذلك بفعل تخفيض تكلفة المنتجات، لأن تطبيق هذا النوع من التجارة سيؤدي إلى زيادة كمية هذه المنتجات وسعي المنشآت إلى ترويجها في مناطق جديدة لم تكن تتوجه إليها من قبل (بمعنى أن التجارة الإلكترونية تساعد المنظمات في دخول الأسواق الدولية والتسويق الدولي). وإلى تقديم أفضل عروض البيع لجذب العملاء، و تقديم تسهيلات كثيرة للمستهلك، مما يؤدي إلى زيادة النفقات العامة الأخرى، وبذلك تفقد المنشآت الأقل كفاءة قدرتها على المنافسة.
3 ـ تعمل التجارة الإلكترونية على زيادة الإنتاجية والنمو الاقتصادي بسبب الكفاءة في عرض    السلع والخدمات وتقليل القيود للدخول إلى الأسواق والمقدرة العالية بالحصول على المعلومات اللازمة.
4 ـ إتاحة الفرصة أمام المنشآت الصغيرة والمتوسطة للنفاذ إلى أسواق جديدة لتصريف منتجاتها وكسر احتكار المنشآت الدولية الكبيرة لهذه الأسواق، حيث لم تعد المنشآت الصغيرة بحاجة إلى وسائط تقليدية للبيع، ولم تعد بحاجة إلى الانتقال إلى البلاد الأخرى وإقامة وكالات فيها، ولكن أصبحت بحاجة إلى وسطاء المعلومات الذين يلعبون دوراً مؤثراً في التجارة الإلكترونية، خاصة إذا علمنا أن أي منظمة مهما كان نوع وطبيعة عملها تستطيع الدخول إلى الشبكة وعرض ماتشاء من سلع وخدمات وأفكار دون أية قيود, وبذلك فإن المنافسة أصبحت عالمية النطاق.
5 ـ ستؤدي التجارة الإلكترونية ـ بما تحمله من تكنولوجيا متطورة ـ إلى مزيد من تقسيمات العمل وتغيير في أنماطه وأساليبه والتخلي عن بعض العناصر البشرية ( خاصة العمال متوسطي وعديمي المهارة) التي كانت تقوم بهذا العمل، بالإضافة إلى الاستغناء عن بعض الوكلاء والمتاجر سواء متاجر البيع بالجملة أو التجزئة, مما سيكون لهذا كله أثر غير محمود على زيادة معدلات البطالة حتى ولو كانت بطالة مؤقتة ممكن أن تزول على المدى الطويل.
6 ـ تخفض التجارة الإلكترونية من مطرح الضريبة في مهن متعددة كالصرافة ومبيعات الكتب

----------


## هيثم الفقى

*واقع التجارة الإلكترونية عالمياً Global Situtiong EC:*

تتسابق دول العالم المتطور نحو استخدام التجارة الإلكترونية بشكل واسع, ويمكننا في هذا السياق استخدام 
ماقدمته كبرى الشركات الخاصة العالمية المتعاملة بهذه التقنية، والذي يعطي صورة قريبة من الواقع حول واقع ومستقبل هذه التجارة في عدد من دول العالم، حيث نستطيع من خلال الجدول الآتي أن نتبع تطور حجم هذه التجارة عالمياً خلال الفترة (1995-2005). [2]
*                 الجدول رقم (1) يبين تطور التجارة عالمياً (1995-2005)*
*الفترة الزمنية**القيمة (مليار دولار)*19950.01997262001-20023302003-2005 *1.000         المصدر: دراسة قامت بها شركة CFO في آذار عام 1999. (*) أرقام متنبأ بها.

نلاحظ من خلال الجدول أن التجارة الإلكترونية تنمو وستنمو بشكل كبير جداً, حيث بلغ معدل هذا النمو بالمتوسط 200% سنوياً.  والجدير بالذكر أن حوالى 80% من حجم هذه التجارة يتركز حالياً في الولايات المتحدة الأمريكية والنسبة المتبقية متوزعة بين أوربا الغربية بنسبة (15%) وآسيا (5% معظمها في اليابان). [3]
وفي دراسة أخرى قامت بها شركة IDC للأبحاث نجد أن حجم التجارة الإلكترونية سيصل بحلول عام 2005 إلى مايقارب الـ (5) تريليون دولار وهذا الرقم جاء معتمداً على نسبة الزيادة السنوية في عدد مستخدمي التجارة الإلكترونية حول العالم والتي تسير بوتيرة 100 مليون مستخدم سنوياً. وعدد مستخدمي الإنترنت الذي سيصل إلى نحو مليار مستخدم وهو مايعادل (15%) من نسبة سكان العالم؟
ولعل من أهم أنواع التجارة الإلكترونية التي تشهد زيادة مضطردة في استخدامها هي (B2B) 
و(B2C)، حيث نلحظ من خلال الجدولين الآتيين تطور حجم هذين النوعين خلال الفترة من 
(2000-2006) حسب ثلاثة مصادر مختلفة:
*الجدول رقم (2) تطور حجم التجارة الإلكترونية* *(B2B)** (مليار دولار)**المصدر**2000**2001**2002**2003**2004***2005 ***2006 **forrester--2.2933.8786.2019.24012.837IDC354.9615.30---4.600-Emarketer278.19474.321.4082.367---المصدر: E-economece and development report /2003/ UNCTAD/SDTE/ECB/2 (SUM)، 
(*) أرقام متنبأ بها.

----------


## هيثم الفقى

*الجدول رقم (3) تطور حجم التجارة الإلكترونية (**B2C**) و(**B2B**) عالمياً (بمليارات الدولارات)**حسب المنطقة الجغرافية لعام (2006) *:*B2BالنسبةB2Cالنسبةأمريكا الشمالية7.12758 %21137.5 %آسيا/ الباسيفيك2.46020 %18533 %أوربا الغربية2.32018.9 %13824.6 %أمريكا اللاتينية0.2161.8 %162.9 %أوربا الشرقية0.840.7 %61.1 %أفريقيا والشرق الأوسط0.690.6 %50.9 %المجموع13.653100 %561100 %المصدر: E-economece and development report /2003/ UNCTAD/SDTE/ECB/2 (SUM)، 
 (*) أرقام متنبأ بها.

* واقع التجارة الإلكترونية في الوطن العربي EC in the Arabic Home:*

تختلف صورة التجارة الإلكترونية في الوطن العربي إلى حد كبير عن باقي دول العالم ، إذ نجد العديد من الشركات العربية ما زالت بعيدة عن ممارسة التجارة الإلكترونية، حيث نجد أن معظم الدول العربية ما زالت متخلفة عن ركب التعاملات الإلكترونية، وأن إجمالي الإنفاق العربي لا يزيد عن (95) مليون دولار سنوياً عبر التجارة الإلكترونية، وأن أكثر المتعاملين بالتجارة الإلكترونية تتركز مشترياتهم في شراء برامج وأجهزة الحاسب الآلي بنسبة تزيد عن 70%، بينما تتوزع النسبة الباقية على الكتب والهدايا، وكما أن 80% من المشتريات العربية تتم خارج المواقع العربية       وذلك بسبب ندرة المواقع العربية التي لا تمثل أكثر من 0.5% من مساحة الاستخدام على شبكة الإنترنت. [ 4 ]
أما عن عدد مستخدمي شبكة الإنترنت في البلدان العربية فقد وصل مع نهاية عام 2002 حوالى  3.54 مليون حسب مسح إحصائي أجرته بوابة عجيب كوم، ويتوزع مستخدمي الإنترنت في الدول العربية كما هو موضح في الجدول ( 4 ). الذي يبيّن تقدم دولة الإمارات العربية المتحدة على جميع الدول العربية ويعود ذلك إلى تطور بنية الاتصالات ووجود نظام دفع متطور يتناسب مع التجارة الإلكترونية، ويلي دولة الإمارات كل من البحرين ثم قطر والكويت، ومن ثم لبنان.
ولكي تلحق الدول العربية البلدان التي سبقتها في هذا المجال يجب أن تنفق ما يزيد على
 90 مليار دولار خلال العشر سنوات القادمة. وعلى الرغم من التأخر النسبي للتجارة الإلكترونية في الوطن العربي قياساً بالدول المتقدمة، إلا أن بعضاً منها قد شهدت بعض التجارب المتواضعة في مجال النشاط التجاري الإلكتروني, حيث قامت بعض القطاعات بتطبيق الخدمات الإلكترونية واعتمدتها منذ أعوام، مثل قطاع النفط والبتروكيماويات والغاز والمناجم والتعدين. ومن أبرز الشركات العربية التي تستخدم حالياً أنظمة التجارة الإلكترونية في أقسام المبيعات فيها فضلاً عن أقسام أخرى توازيها أهميةً مثل المشتريات وتنمية الأعمال وتنفيذ العقود والتسويق عبر الإنترنت هي شركة آرامكو (ARAMCO) والتي قدمت نموذجاً جيداً في قسم المبيعات عبر الإنترنت (IPPS)( IPPS: International Pertoleum Products Sales).
أما في بلد عربي كبير مثل مصر، فقد تم إنشاء عشرة مواقع ظهرت عام 1998 لتقديم بعض التعاملات التجارية من خلال الإنترنت وازداد هذا العدد ليصبح 184 عام 2000. إلا أن عدد المواقع التي تقوم فعلاً بالبيع يتراوح بين 10- 20 موقعاً[4].
*الجدول رقم (4) عدد مشتركي ومستخدمي الإنترنت في المنطقة العربية حتى منتصف (2002)*
*الدولة**عدد المشتركين**عدد المستخدمين لكل حساب**عدد المستخدمين**النسبة المئوية عن السكان**(%)*الإمارات220000366000024.44البحرين35000310500016.67قطر2500037500010.27الكويت5500031650008.25لبنان750003.52625006.56الأردن3500062100004.57فلسطين120005600003.53عُمان280003840003.36تونس700004280002.89السعودية1900003570002.59مصر700008560000.82المغرب550004220000.73الجزائر450004180000.60ليبيا40005200000.40سوريا80004320000.18اليمن35004140000.08السودان70004280000.08العراق50025125000.06مجموع9380003538000المصدر: كتاب التجارة الإلكترونية بين البناء والتطبيق، د. عزة العطار. 2004، ص 21.

وبالنسبة لواقع التجارة الإلكترونية في تونس, فلقد ازداد اهتمام الحكومة التونسية في هذا المجال حيث تم تشكيل اللجنة الوطنية للتجارة الإلكترونية تحت إشراف وزراة تكنولوجيا الاتصال ووزارة التجارة عام 1997. وقد تم اتخاذ الإجراءات الكفيلة بتمكين المؤسسات التونسية من الاستفادة من التجارة الإلكترونية وفتح الآفاق أمامها لاقتحام هذا النوع  الجديد من التجارة حيث تمحورت هذه الإجراءات حول:

----------


## هيثم الفقى

ـ تسهيل عمليات التصدير باستخدام تقنيات الاتصال الجديدة.
ـ إنجاز تجربة نموذجية للتجارة الإلكترونية.
ـ وضع إطار قانوني ملائم (القانون رقم 83 لعام 2000 المتعلق بالمبادلات و التجارة الإلكترونية).
ـ تحسين القدرة التنافسية للمؤسسات التونسية.
وقد تمكنت تونس من تحقيق بعض الإنجازات في هذا المجال.
ـ كإحداث وسيلة دفع إلكترونية (الدينار الإلكتروني) والذي أسهم في تنمية التجارة الإلكترونية بمختلف أشكالها.
ـ دفع فواتير الماء والكهرباء عبر الإنترنت.
وقد تطور عدد مستخدمي الإنترنت في تونس ليصل عام 2003 إلى حوالى 570000 مستخدم[5].
وبالعودة إلى دولة الإمارات العربية المتحدة التي ذكرناها سابقاً بأنها احتلت المرتبة الأولى عربياً والمرتبة 22 عالمياً بعدد مستخدمي الإنترنت بالنسبة لإجمالي عدد السكان، فقد ازداد معدل مستخدمي الإنترنت بنسبة 57 % سنوياً، حيث من المتوقع أن يصل إلى 38 % من إجمالي عدد السكان عام 2005 [6].
*واقع التجارة الإلكترونية في سوريا EC in Syria:*

لاشك أن سوريا من الدول العربية التي لازالت تجربتها في مجال التجارة الإلكترونية في المرحلة الجنينية على الرغم من الحاجة الماسة لهذا النوع من التجارة, وذلك  من أجل فتح أسواقنا أمام العالم وكسب زبائن جدد بتكاليف أقل.
إلا أنه ليس من السهل إدخال شبكة الإنترنت إلى سوريا في وقت واحد بجميع خدماتها لتلبية حاجات الأفراد والمنظمات باختلاف أشكالها، إنما هناك مجموعة من الخدمات والمتطلبات التي يجب البدء بها بتريتب علمي حتى لا تنعكس آثار الدخول الخاطئة على الشبكة بشكل سلبي على المنظمات المحلية المرتبطة عبر الإنترنت.
ويجب أن تستنبط هذه الاحتياجات من واقعنا المحلي حيث يمكن تقسيم هذه المتطلبات أو الاحتياجات إلى ثلاثة عناصر أساسية هي:
أ ـ التوعية والتعليم وتهيئة الكوادر التسويقية.
ب ـ دور الحكومة في إدخال شبكة  الإنترنت مع إصدار القوانين المناسبة لذلك.
جـ ـ تجهيزات حاسوبية ونظم اتصالات حديثة وشبكات متقدمة.
وتسعى الحكومة السورية جاهدةً نحو تسهيل دخول شبكة الإنترنت إلى المنظمات المحلية  ضمن إجراءات مخططة تحت إشراف الجمعية العلمية السورية للمعلوماتية (لجنة الشركات), ويمكن أن نلخص الواقع المعلوماتي بما يلي:
ـ بدأ العمل في شبكة الإنترنت في سوريا بتركيب خطوط مفتوحة لبعض الهيئات العامة مثل مكتبة الأسد والجمعية العلمية السورية للمعلوماتية.
ـ بدأت مؤسسة الاتصالات السورية في طرح خدمة الإنترنت على الجمهور عام 1988, وكانت سعة الشبكة 3000 خط فقط.
ـ قامت الجمعية السورية للمعلوماتية بالتعاقد على شراء مزود خدمة ذي مواصفات تقنية عالية بهدف توزيع الخدمة على أعضاء الجمعية وأعضاء الهيئة التدريسية في الجامعات وموظفي مراكز البحوث برسوم رمزية.

----------


## هيثم الفقى

إلا أن أسلوب الإدارة الحالي في منظمات القطاع العام لا يساعد على البدء في عمليات التسويق الإلكتروني بسبب الإجراءات الروتينية المسيطرة وقلة مواقع المنظمات الحكومية على الشبكة, مما يعيق ترويج المنتجات المحلية، فمؤسسة الاتصالات تقدم خدمتي الدخول إلى الشبكة مع خدمة البريد الإلكتروني، وتبقى مهمة إنشاء صفحة الموقع على المنظمة في اختيار ما يناسبها، وهذا يضعف عملية البدء في التسويق الإلكتروني، لأن البداية تكمن في صفحة الموقع التي تروج لمنتجات المنظمة وتقدم المعلومات اللازمة لزبائن المنظمة وعملائها بالإضافة إلى تخوف العديد من المسوقين في المنظمات المحلية من استخدام شبكة الإنترنت, لأنها بالنسبة لهم عالم يعرفون خفاياه وأبعاده الحقيقية. 
ولعل من أهم المشاريع المقدمة لتطوير التجارة الإلكترونية في سوريا مشروع MEDEDI وهو مشروع قامت به الحكومة  بالتعاون مع الدول المتوسطية والأوربية، والمدة المقترحة له 3 أعوام، والميزانية المقترحة له 35 مليون دولار[7].
ويغطي مشروع التسويق السياحي عبر شبكة الإنترنت كلاً من الحجوزات الإلكترونية لكل الخدمات السياحية وجلب الزبائن عبر العالم وفتح أسواق جديدة وتوفير الشبكة لتسويق المواقع السياحية المحلية لكل من يرغب بزيارة سوريا.
*تحديات التجارة الإلكترونية عربياً ومحلياً Arabic and Local Challenges:*

تقف عدة عقبات في وجه تطور التجارة الإلكترونية العربية والمحلية ومن أهمها:
1 ـ قلة حضور البنوك العربية قي صفحات الإنترنت وتخوف بعضها من إصدار بطاقات الائتمان بشكل عام.
2 ـ نقص الوعي وغياب محاولات التوعية حول أهمية التجارة الإلكترونية للأفراد والمؤسسات التجارية معاً، فقاعدة المستهلكين للتجارة الإلكترونية محدودة بالنسبة لإجمالي عدد السكان، بالإضافة إلى ارتفاع مستوى الأمية بين السكان في الوطن العربي التي بلغت عام 2001 (38%)[8].
3 ـ عدم تبني الحكومات العربية استراتيجية قومية شاملة للتعامل مع تكنولوجيا الاتصالات واعتمادها على العمل اليدوي والبيروقراطي.
4 ـ تخلف البنية التحتية للاتصالات في الوطن العربي, حيث مازالت هذه الدول تعاني من جملة مشكلات من حيث الثمن المرتفع نسبياً لموجات التردد وبطء الإنترنت, وعدم توافر خطوط الهاتف بالشكل المطلوب في بعض الدول العربية.
5 ـ يلعب العامل القانوني دوراً هاماً في وجه تطور التجارة الإلكترونية العربية, حيث هناك غياب للتشريعات المناسبة والمتخصصة حول تنظيم عمل التجارة الإلكترونية, وبشكل أساسي المتعلقة بالتحويلات المصرفية أو الحماية أو منع الغش والتزوير والقنص والسرقات الإلكترونية.
6 ـ على الرغم من توافر قدرات التطوير وتصميم البرامج في الدول العربية، فإنه للآن لم يتم تحويل هذه القدرات إلى طاقات إنتاجية مؤثرة لقطاعات تكنولوجيا المعلومات والاتصالات, مما يؤدي إلى زيادة تخلفنا باللحاق بالعالم الإلكتروني الجديد.
7 ـ ضعف أنشطة البحوث والتطوير، حيث تدل المؤشرات على تدني مستويات القدرة العلمية والتكنولوجية للدول العربية مع تواضع أعداد العلماء والباحثين العرب، حيث إن موازنة البحوث العلمية والتكنولوجية لاتتجاوز 0.07% من أجمالي الناتج القومي العربي. [9]

----------


## هيثم الفقى

8 ـ تقوم بعض الحكومات العربية بوضع قيود للتعامل عبر شبكة الإنترنت, وذلك بسبب صعوبة الاحتفاظ ببيانات للدخل القومي وتعقب الدخل بالإضافة إلى تسبب التجارة الإلكترونية بتخفيض مطرح الضريبة لبعض المهن، وكذلك تخشى بعض هذه الحكومات من ظهور النقود الإلكترونية وانتشارها الذي قد يشجع أو يسهل عمليات غسيل الأموال, وقد يخلق صعوبات في رقابة الحكومات المركزية على النقد المتداول, وذلك للتحكم في عرض النقود خاصة إذا توسعت الشركات الخاصة في إصدار النقود الإلكترونية.
9 ـ تعاني شبكة الإنترنت من نقص الأمن والانضباط فيما يتعلق بتسرب معلومات الشركات ومراسلاتها عبر الشبكة بالإضافة إلى عمليات الدفع الإلكتروني, حيث قد يستغل بعضهم رقم بطاقة ائتمان المشتري أو قد يتم التعامل مع جهات غير موجودة في الواقع فقد لايوجد مستهلك حقيقي أو شركة حقيقية.
10 ـ التخلي عن عدد من العمالة المتوسطة وعديمة الخبرة, وذلك لأن استخدام شبكة الإنترنت يحتاج إلى أشخاص مؤهلين, مما يتسبب في زيادة معدلات البطالة في بعض الاختصاصات.
11 ـ على الرغم من أن شراء السلع عبر الإنترنت أرخص من الشراء من المتاجر، إلا أن الإنسان بطبيعته مخلوق اجتماعي يرغب دائماً بالعيش ضمن مجتمع كبير, فالمستهلك يشتري من المتجر التقليدي ويدفع أكثر من 20% من السعر على الشبكة, والسبب في ذلك يعود إلى غريزته في مقابلة الآخرين ومعاينة السلعة مباشرة والدخول في مساومة مع البائع.
12 ـ وجود تكلفة مرتفعة لاستخدام الإنترنت تشمل تكلفة الأعداد (Set-up)  لإنشاء موقع وتكلفة الاستخدام (Usage) للخدمات التي تشمل رسماً مالياً متغيراً بفعل الاستخدام واشتراكاً شهرياً ثابتاً (رسم اتصال) وتكلفة الاتصال وإجراء المكالمات.


*النتائج والمقترحات*

1 ـ يتبين لنا من خلال البحث أن هناك انخفاضاً واضحاً بنسبة استخدام التجارة الإلكترونية عربياً، وذلك لعدة أسباب منها عدم وجود مواقع كافية باللغة العربية، حيث يجب تشجيع إقامة هذه المواقع واستخدامها من خلال البحث عن مصادر تمويل مناسبة للمشروعات المتعلقة بالتجارة الإلكترونية.
2 ـ إن الضعف الواضح في مؤشرات التجارة الإلكترونية العربية بالمقارنة مع مؤشرات هذه التجارة في الدول المتقدمة يمكن رده إلى عدة أسباب من أهمها ضعف أو عدم وجود التشريعات والقوانين الناظمة لعمل التجارة الإلكترونية.
3 ـ عدم وجود نظم دفع إلكترونية متطورة بالشكل المناسب في الوطن العربي، مما سبب محدودية الأنشطة الاقتصادية المتعاملة بالتجارة الإلكترونية عربياً (حيث تقتصر أغلبها على تجارة الكتب والهدايا).
4 ـ قلة حجم الأموال العربية المستثمرة في الوطن العربي لتوطين الصناعات الإكترونية وتطبيقاتها  التي تعود بأغلبها إلى السياسات المالية والنقدية المتبعة في الدول العربية، والتي لاتساعد على جذب هذه الأموال.
5 ـ عدم وجود تعاون وتنسيق بين الدول العربية في مجال الصناعة الإلكترونية واستثمار المعلومات.
6 ـ عدم توفر البنية المالية والنقدية المناسبة لتسهيل عمليات الدفع والتسويات الناجمة عن التعاملات في التجارة الإلكترونية، حيث يجب تطوير الخدمات المالية وتعزيز النظام الائتماني ودعم معايير التحويلات المالية حتى يمكن تيسير التسويات للحسابات والمدفوعات الناجمة عن التجارة الإلكترونية.

----------


## هيثم الفقى

7 ـ ضعف استخدام المحتويات والمواقع العربية والذي يعود إلى قلة مصادر تمويل المشروعات المتعلقة بالتجارة الإلكترونية.
8 ـ عدم تشجيع معظم الدول العربية للتجارة الإلكترونية تخوفاً من انخفاض مطرح الضريبة في بعض المهن التي يتم التعامل معها من خلال التجارة الإلكترونية.
9 ـ ضعف الاستثمار للمواقع الحكومية العاملة بالتجارة الإلكترونية كالقيام بعمليات التصدير عن طريق الإنترنت.
10 ـ محلياً، نلاحظ أن هناك ضعفاً واضحاً في تمويل التجارة الإلكترونية, وذلك ناتج بسبب قلة   مساهمة القطاع الخاص والمشترك ورجال الأعمال في تمويل هذه التجارة, وخير دليل على ذلك أن المشروع الأكبر الذي قدم لتمويل هذه التجارة والذي بلغت قيمته 2 مليون يورو قد غطته المفوضية. [10]
11 ـ قلة عدد الاختصاصيين والكوادر الفنية والقانونية والتنظيمية العاملة في هذا المجال.
12 ـ من نتائج ضعف تطبيق التجارة الإلكترونية عربياً زيادة الهدر في الوقت والجهد والروتين الإداري, مما سيسبب بدوره زيادة في التكاليف.
13 ـ لابد من تدريب وتأهيل الأفراد الذين سيفقدون وظائفهم نتيجة التعامل مع التجارة الإلكترونية لأداء أعمال أخرى مطلوبة في قطاعات تحول من قبل الحكومات العربية لجذب هؤلاء الأفراد.
14 ـ إن التعامل مع شبكة الإنترنت لشراء المنتجات التي تطرحها شركات الأعمال بأسلوب التجارة الإلكترونية يتطلب من المواطن العربي معرفة طرق التعامل وامتلاك حاسب آلي ومعرفة القراءة والكتابة, لذلك يجب على الحكومة والشركات الخاصة تيسير إنتاج وبيع الحواسيب الآلية بأسعار معقولة وبمواصفات جيدة وتسهيل عملية الدخول إلى شبكة الإنترنت برسوم مخفضة.
15 ـ أخيراً، ضرورة إيمان القائمين على إدارة القطاعات المختلفة في الدولة بأهمية التجارة الإلكترونية, وأن الدخول في هذا المجال لم يعد خياراً اقتصادياً فقط بل ضرورة لابد  منها وأن التأخير في تطبيق استراتيجيات متكاملة للتجارة الإلكترونية لايؤدي فقط إلى التهميش الاقتصادي في ظل اقتصاد عالمي تتزايد فيه حجم المعاملات التجارية الإلكترونية، وإنما إلى المزيد من التدهور والتنافس الاقتصادي بسبب تناقص نصيب صادرات الدول العربية من الصادرات العالمية.
*المراجع References*

1 ـ العياش، نعمات ، (2000)، دراسة بعنوان، التجارة الإلكترونياً: أداة للمنافسة في الأسواق العالمية.
2 - http://www.doke.edu
3- http://www.oecd.org/sabject/e-commerce
4 ـ عبد المحسن، توفيق محمد ، 2004، التسويق وتحديات التجارة الإلكترونية ، المكتبة الأكاديمية، القاهرة.
www.ministre.ducommerce.htm5- http://[FONT=Simplified Arabic][/FONT]www.mangementforum.org.sa6- http://7 ـ أمين الصالح، 2000، محاضرة ألقيت في الندوة السورية اللبنانية الأولى بعنوان " Mededi المشروع الرائد في التجارة الإلكترونية" .
8 ـ التقرير الاقتصادي العربي الموحد، لعام 2003.
9- http://www.albasebat.com
10 ـ صحيفة الاقتصادية، السنة الرابعة، العدد 170، تاريخ 7/11/2004.

----------


## نوراسيا

شـكــ وبارك الله فيك ـــرا لك ... لك مني أجمل تحية .

----------


## أم خطاب

شكرا للموضوع القيم 
بارك الله فيك

أستفدت منه كثيرا في بحثي كمعلومات عامة

----------


## راجية الرحمة

جـــــــــــزيت خيرا ... لا حرمك الله أجر مانقلت

----------


## هبة على

شكرا جزيلا على المجهود المبذول

----------

